# لماذا خلق الله الإنسان فى المسيحية ؟



## للابد مؤمن (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*عندى سؤال يحيرنى


لماذا خلق الله الإنسان فى المسيحية ؟

وما الهدف من خلقه حسب ما ورد فى المسيحية فقط


*​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (20 أكتوبر 2010)

«لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَ الَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ»


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*لانه احبنا قبل ان يخلقنا
*


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*حتى نكون شركاء في المحبة معه فهو يدعونا احبابا له و ليس  عبيدا 

الله ليس ناقصا ليخلق بشر يتلذذ بعبادتهم له بل بالعكس نحن من نحتاج الى الله و ليس هو من يحتاج الينا ​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> *عندى سؤال يحيرنى
> 
> 
> لماذا خلق الله الإنسان فى المسيحية ؟
> ...



*قبل أن يخلقنا الله كنا في عقله فكرة، أحبنا فخلقنا، فنحن مخلوقون بفيض المحبة الإلهية. سلام ونعمة*


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أكتوبر 2010)

من محبته لنا خلقنا لأنه عالم أن يستطيع إسعادنا
و تلبية جميع رغباتنا


----------



## للابد مؤمن (20 أكتوبر 2010)

فلماذا إذن خلق الله الحياة الأبدية وبحيرة الكبريت مع أنكم تقولوا أننا خلقنا الله للنعم بالحياة ولأنه أحبنا​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> فلماذا إذن خلق الله الحياة الأبدية وبحيرة الكبريت مع أنكم تقولوا أننا خلقنا الله للنعم بالحياة ولأنه أحبنا​


*
سألت لماذا خلق الله الإنسان جاوبناك. اذا كان لديك أي سؤال في هذا الموضوع بالذات تفضل واسأله. لكن لا تطرح موضوعين مختلفين. راجع قوانين قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة:


3- الإلتزام بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع و عدم تشتيت الموضوع و القفز لاسئلة اخرى مع مرور الوقت و النقاش
*


----------



## للابد مؤمن (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *
> سألت لماذا خلق الله الإنسان جاوبناك. اذا كان لديك أي سؤال في هذا الموضوع بالذات تفضل واسأله. لكن لا تطرح موضوعين مختلفين. راجع قوانين قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة:
> 
> 
> ...



طيب براحة شوية أنا ضيف عندكم 

رغم أن السؤال من صميم الموضوع ولكن سألتزم القوانين

طيب هل أناقش ما ورد من إجابات ولا أناقشها فى موضوع آخر


----------



## للابد مؤمن (20 أكتوبر 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> في حياتنا العادية عندما يصبح الشاب جاهزا
> ماديا يفكر بالزواج و إنجاب الاطفال
> لأنه يعلم أنه يستطيع إسعادهم و تلبية جميع رغباتهم
> و هكذا ألله فهو كامل في كل شيء
> ...



إذا فلماذا يمرضنا الله ويصيبنا بالمرض ؟ مادام هو خلقنا لإسعادنا ؟

هل المرض من السعادة أيضا 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> إذا فلماذا يمرضنا الله ويصيبنا بالمرض ؟ مادام هو خلقنا لإسعادنا ؟
> 
> هل المرض من السعادة أيضا
> ​



*كافة الشرور التى تصيب البشر أمور سمح الرب بها لكنه ليس واضعها, والبشرية بعصيانها لخالقها تتسبب بكل ما تقع فيه

فالأمراض لم تكن موجودة عند خلق آدم ....*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> فلماذا إذن خلق الله الحياة الأبدية وبحيرة الكبريت مع أنكم تقولوا أننا خلقنا الله للنعم بالحياة ولأنه أحبنا​


 
خلقها عشان الناس اللي مش عاوزاه تروح تسكن فيها
يعني واحد مش عاوز ربنا
يجيبه معاه بالعافية في ملكوت السماوات؟



> إذا فلماذا يمرضنا الله ويصيبنا بالمرض ؟ مادام هو خلقنا لإسعادنا ؟
> 
> هل المرض من السعادة أيضا


 
و من قال ان الله يمرضنا و يصيبنا بالمرض؟
هذا فكر اسلامي بحت
واضح انك مسلم
رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 13 لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، *لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ* وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً.​


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أكتوبر 2010)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> إذا فلماذا يمرضنا الله ويصيبنا بالمرض ؟ مادام هو خلقنا لإسعادنا ؟
> 
> هل المرض من السعادة أيضا
> ​


ألله يحبنا جدا و خلقنا لإسعادنا و لكن تذكر
أننا نحن من ابتعدنا عن ألله و بالتالي 
ابتعدنا عن نعمته و عطاياه 
و اتجهنا نحو الخطيئة بأرادتنا التي تزيل السعادة و النعم
و تجرنا إلى العذاب و الهلاك الأبدي
.
لو لم نبتعد عن ألله بأرادتنا لما صار فينا
ما نشاهده من أمراض و آلام و عذاب و قهر
.
و لكن ألله من محبته الشديدة لنا لم يتخلى عنا بل
أعطانا فرصة أخرى أن نرجع له بعد موتنا
و حينها سيمنحنا السعادة و الفرح و السلام الأبدي

رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 4 
وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، 
و َلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».


----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2010)

قد يسمح الله بالمرض وفقاً للقانون الطبيعي. وقد يستخدمه لتأديبنا وذلك لمصلحتنا وليس كعقاب لنا، كما يُؤدّب الأب ابنه، لكن الله لا يُؤذينا بأي حال من الأحوال. بل إنّ كلّ أذيّة وتجربة تأتي علينا يكون مصدرها الرئيسّي إمّا نحن باختياراتنا وقراراتنا الخاطئة، وإمّا إبليس بغوايته لنا وسقوطنا نحن في شرك الغواية هذا. 
 دعنا نتحدّث أيضاً بالمنطق، إذا أدمنتُ التّدخين أو المُخدّرات، فأصابني ضررٌ بالصَّدر أو الجهاز التنفُّسي، أ يكون مرضي غضباً من الله وضربة منه لي؟! أ هذا المنطق يُمكن أن يكون صائباً؟ بالطبع لا! بل إنّ مرضي هنا يكون نتيجة طبيعيّة لإدماني التدخين. "أ ليس كذلك؟!". 
الخلاصة إذاً، لا يغضب الله عليّ فيضربني بالمرض. ليس هذا هو ما نعرفه عن طبيعة الله، فالله محبّة. وهو إنْ غضب فهو يستخدم محبّته ورأفته مع الإنسان، ليردّه عن ضلاله فينجح، وهو تعالى وإن عاقب وأدَّبَ، فهو لا يعمل ذلك بروح الانتقام، بل بقلب الآب المُحِبّ الذي لا يرغب إلاّ الخير لخاصّته، فهو لم ولن يُغيّر طبيعته تجاهنا أبداً ....​


----------



## للابد مؤمن (21 أكتوبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> خلقها عشان الناس اللي مش عاوزاه تروح تسكن فيها
> يعني واحد مش عاوز ربنا
> يجيبه معاه بالعافية في ملكوت السماوات؟



معنى كده ومن كلامك أن هذا عقاب من الله ومعنى أن من لا يريد الله يعاقب يبقى هناك تكليف والتكليف هو عبادة ولو كان الله خلقنا حتى نستمتع بالدنيا فقط لأنه يحبنا لتركنا نفعل ما نشاء دون عقاب​


> و من قال ان الله يمرضنا و يصيبنا بالمرض؟
> هذا فكر اسلامي بحت
> واضح انك مسلم



معنى قولك هذا أن هناك قوة أخرى غير قوة الله فى الأرض هى من تصيب الناس بالشرور والأمراض وهذا نوع من أنواع الشرك مع الإله 

أعتقد أن سؤالى عن عقيدتكم لا يهمكم فيه أن أكون مسلم أو غير مسلم 
​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> معنى كده ومن كلامك أن هذا عقاب من الله ومعنى أن من لا يريد الله يعاقب يبقى هناك تكليف والتكليف هو عبادة ولو كان الله خلقنا حتى نستمتع بالدنيا فقط لأنه يحبنا لتركنا نفعل ما نشاء دون عقاب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*نتيجة لا تقودنا إليها المقدمات

نعم توجد قوة غير الله فى الأرض
وهى قوة الشيطان

فهل عندما يذهب إنسان لمواخير الدعارة, فهل هنا تحركه قوى إلهية أم شيطانية ؟؟؟*


----------



## للابد مؤمن (21 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> قد يسمح الله بالمرض وفقاً للقانون الطبيعي. وقد يستخدمه لتأديبنا وذلك لمصلحتنا وليس كعقاب لنا، كما يُؤدّب الأب ابنه، لكن الله لا يُؤذينا بأي حال من الأحوال. بل إنّ كلّ أذيّة وتجربة تأتي علينا يكون مصدرها الرئيسّي إمّا نحن باختياراتنا وقراراتنا الخاطئة، وإمّا إبليس بغوايته لنا وسقوطنا نحن في شرك الغواية هذا.
> 
> ​



التأديب يلزم وقوع فى خطأ والخطأ يلزم مخالفة تكليف أمرنا الله به وهى نفس الفكرة أننا موجودين لعبادة الله وليس لمجرد الأستمتاع بالوجود والدنيا



> دعنا نتحدّث أيضاً بالمنطق، إذا أدمنتُ التّدخين أو  المُخدّرات، فأصابني ضررٌ بالصَّدر أو الجهاز التنفُّسي، أ يكون مرضي غضباً  من الله وضربة منه لي؟!أ هذا المنطق يُمكن أن يكون صائباً؟ بالطبع لا! بل  إنّ مرضي هنا يكون نتيجة طبيعيّة لإدماني التدخين. "أ ليس كذلك؟!".



هناك من يصاب بالسرطان وهو لا يدخن بل ويلعب الرياضة 

 



> الخلاصة إذاً، لا يغضب الله عليّ فيضربني بالمرض. ليس هذا هو ما نعرفه عن  طبيعة الله، فالله محبّة. وهو إنْ غضب فهو يستخدم محبّته ورأفته مع  الإنسان، ليردّه عن ضلاله فينجح، وهو تعالى وإن عاقب وأدَّبَ، فهو لا يعمل  ذلك بروح الانتقام، بل بقلب الآب المُحِبّ الذي لا يرغب إلاّ الخير  لخاصّته، فهو لم ولن يُغيّر طبيعته تجاهنا أبداً ....



أنا لا أقول ان المرض يجب أن يكون عقاب ولكن طالما أن الهدف من وجود الإنسان فى الدنيا هو محبة الله له ولينعم بالوجود مع الله فيجب أن يكون وجود الإنسان بعيد عن كل الشرور ومن ضمنها الأمراض
​


----------



## أَمَة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> معنى كده ومن كلامك أن هذا عقاب من الله ومعنى أن من لا يريد الله يعاقب يبقى هناك تكليف والتكليف هو عبادة ولو كان الله خلقنا حتى نستمتع بالدنيا فقط لأنه يحبنا لتركنا نفعل ما نشاء دون عقاب​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*يغلق الموضوع بسبب تشتتيك له*
*وتحويله عن مساره*

*يرجى التقيد بالنظام*
*وهذا إنظار*

*المرة القادمة ستكون مخالفة.*​


----------



## أَمَة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*أرد على النقاط التي اثرتها بعد غلق الموضوع*​ 
*لكي لا يقال ان ليس لدينا ردا*​

*ومن اجل مُحِبّي الحق والمعرفة.*​







للابد مؤمن قال:


> معنى كده ومن كلامك أن هذا عقاب من الله ومعنى أن من لا يريد الله يعاقب يبقى هناك تكليف والتكليف هو عبادة ولو كان الله خلقنا حتى نستمتع بالدنيا فقط لأنه يحبنا لتركنا نفعل ما نشاء دون عقاب ​


​ 

*إستنتاج خاطئ سببه:*

عقيدتك الخاظئة عن من هو الله​
وفهمك الخاطئ للمسيحية.​
أقرأ الكتاب المقدس لتفهم لماذا خلقنا الله. أنت هنا لتسأل ونحن نجيب. 
إذا كان* ردنا* غير مقنع ولا يعجبك فنحن *لا نفرضه عليك*... *عليك أن تشكر على الردود* وتنسحب وهكذا لا تكون مخالفا لقوانين المنتدى عندما تجادل وتفتي من عقيدتك.


*الله ليس ناقصا ولا عنده عقدة النقص لكي يخلقنا لنعبده. *
*حاشا لله أن يخلقنا لنستمتع بالدنيا* *فقط. **هذه الدنيا ساقطة وإلى زوال.*
*الله خلقنا لنحيا معه حياة القداسة السعيدة الأبدية*. ولكن الإنسان الأول أخطأ ودخلت الخطيئة نفسه وفسد جسده وصار هذا الجسد أيضا زائلا الى الموت وعرضة لنتائج الفساد منها المرض والعاهات. فما دخل *التكليف الذي تتكلم عنه بنتائج بديهية للخطأ*؟



للابد مؤمن قال:


> معنى قولك هذا أن هناك قوة أخرى غير قوة الله فى الأرض هى من تصيب الناس بالشرور والأمراض وهذا نوع من أنواع الشرك مع الإله ​


​ 
الشرك الذي تتكلم عنه هو *فقط في منطقك المغلوط.* ​ 
أقرأ مرة اخرى ما قلته أعلاه لعل القراءة اكثر من مرة تفيدك.​ 


للابد مؤمن قال:


> هناك من يصاب بالسرطان وهو لا يدخن بل ويلعب الرياضة


 
لأنه يعيش في بيئة لوثها الإنسان.​


----------

